# need help finding a photographer for my 2012 September Wedding



## kmrbmw (Jan 11, 2006)

I need help finding a photographer for my 2012 September Wedding. I was hoping to get some recommendations for good Photographers and video in the Westchester/NYC area.

Thank you 

Mike


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

go to the internet and look for the ones with the best looking websites 

Or, you can check craigslist. They work for cheap!


----------



## Marine0811 (Sep 3, 2011)

I can be your photographer! I'm serious..
[email protected]

Sent from my LG-P999 using Bimmer


----------

